# Posting links



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm. Every time I try to post a link, it changes from standard URL format to some sort of title keyword recap... Checked through settings and found none and searched forum for existing Q&A and found nothing.... Can anyone cut me some light on this??

Thanks


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's some kind of seo plugin we have, and it automatically changes links into the title of the page you're linking to. The only way around it is if you make the link using the link tool in the editor window, with that you can link any text to a URL.


----------

